# il presente congiuntivo, due forme



## bicontinental

Cari amici,



  Sto coniugando i verbi italiani...e al presente congiuntivo del verbo *dovere* ci sono due forme per la prima, la seconda e la terza persona singulare, e la terza persona plurale:


  io _deva, debba_
  tu _deva, debba,_
  lui, lei _deva, debba_
  .........poi
  loro _devano, debbano

_

  Vorrei sapere se si usa entrambe le forme con la stessa frequenza?
  Grazie in anticipo!!


----------



## Montesacro

No, bicontinental, le forme _debba, debbano_ sono molto più frequenti.

Al giorno d'oggi _deva, devano_ non si usano praticamente mai.


----------



## bicontinental

Grazie mille, Montesacro!

Bic.


----------



## Montesacro

Prego, Bic!
Aggiungo anche che _deva, devano_ sono forme talmente desuete che all'orecchio di molti suonano addirittura sbagliate.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Monte.

Credo che la tua dichiarazione sia piuttosto drastica e discutibile. Dalle mie parti - Emilia - moltissimi, compreso il sottoscritto, usano le forme con radice dev-.
Ti segnalo anche il breve, prudente, accenno che fa Serianni alla questione: " ... largamente in uso, ma forse meno di quelle concorrenti, le forme con radice debb-... ".

Ciao, bic.

Naturalmente avrai notato che anche al presente dell'indicativo si hanno, per le persone che tu hai ricordato, le due forme. Aggiungo, anche se non richiesto, che la mia preferenza va a quelle con radice dev-. 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Montesacro

Allora riformulo la mia dichiarazione, Giorgio, aggiungendo che in alcune aree del Paese  le forme del congiuntivo presente con radice _dev- _non sono affatto desuete.
Altrove invece lo sono.
E continua a valere ovviamente la mia affermazione secondo la quale "all'orecchio di molti suonano addirittura sbagliate" (non che questi _molti_ abbiano ragione, s'intende).

Quanto all'accenno di Serianni, che dire? Non sono affatto d'accordo.
Per controbilanciarlo potrei segnalare che il DOP asserisce che le forme _deva_ e _devano_ sono "ormai rare".
Oppure potrei far notare come, cercando in Google books tra i libri italiani pubblicati nel ventunesimo secolo, si constati una schiacciante preferenza per "debba essere" e "debba fare" rispetto a "deva essere" e "deva fare".

Detto questo, ognuno scelga ciò che più gli aggrada. 

Saluti


----------



## luway

Bicontinental, non accade solo per il congiuntivo, c'è anche il presente: devo/debbo, devono/debbono...

Forse può interessarti questa lettura


----------



## Gryphus

Al congiuntivo io utilizzo esclusivamente le forme in _debb-_ (_che io debba_, _che tu debba_, etc.), e condivido l'opinione di Montesanto, secondo cui le forme in _dev-_, all'orecchio, suonano addirittura sbagliate.

All'indicativo, però, io utilizzo solamente le forme in _dev-_: _io devo_, _tu devi_, etc. (ma naturalmente _noi dobbiamo_).

Ciao.


----------



## bicontinental

Cari amici,
Grazie ancora per *tutte* le vostre risposte che mi hanno davvero aiutato! 

  Avevo dubbi in particolare rispetto al presente congiuntivo ma vi ringrazio anche per i commenti sull’uso al presente indicativo...tutto e' chiaro adesso. 

  luway, il sito che mi hai consigliato e’ perfetto!

bic.


----------



## francisgranada

Gryphus said:


> ...ma naturalmente _noi dobbiamo.._.



Perché naturalmente? Lo chiedo solo per curiosità, spontaneamente anch'io (non madrelingua) lo dico così. Non esiste _doviamo/deviamo_ (almeno come regionalismo)?


----------



## violadaprile

Le lingue si trasformano per come vengono sentite da chi le usa.
_Doviamo/deviamo_ decisamente non esistono più.
Sono forme che suonano male all'orecchio, forse si possono trovare in un contesto arcaico ma oggi non sono corrette.
Altre forme come _deva/debba_ sono forse meno desuete, ma gli stessi che le usano tendono a correggersi. Pian piano scivolerà dentro anche un _devo/debbo_, perché no?

Se io sento come sbagliato qualcosa che dico, starò attenta a non "sbagliare". Potrei fare vari esempi di questi termini che, col tempo, vengono rettificati in modo anche errato, ma non voglio andare fuori argomento.
La lingua cambia e lo do*bb*iamo accettare!


----------



## Gryphus

francisgranada said:


> Perché naturalmente? Lo chiedo solo per curiosità, spontaneamente anch'io (non madrelingua) lo dico così. Non esiste _doviamo/deviamo_ (almeno come regionalismo)?



Credo che nella lingua italiana standard l'unica forma sia proprio quella che ho detto, ossia _noi dobbiamo_. Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire *_noi doviamo_ in un italiano considerato "accettabile" (anche se tutti riusciamo a capirlo benissimo). Dalle tue parti si usa comunemente?


----------



## francisgranada

Dalle mie parti, purtroppo, non si parla italiano , comunque la forma _doviamo _mi pare in qualche modo (non so bene perché) "esistente", forse la avevo sentito in Italia da qualche parte. Invece _deviamo _nell'italiano lo trovo spontaneamente un po' "strano" anch'io (non parlo dei dialetti o lingue regionali, ovviamente).


----------



## violadaprile

Adesso che mi fai pensare, forse in veneto ...
E a questo punto entrambe le forme


----------



## Gryphus

francisgranada said:


> Dalle mie parti, purtroppo, non si parla italiano , comunque la forma _doviamo _mi pare in qualche modo (non so bene perché) "esistente", forse la avevo sentito in Italia da qualche parte. Invece _deviamo _nell'italiano lo trovo spontaneamente un po' "strano" anch'io (non parlo dei dialetti o lingue regionali, ovviamente).



Certamente, le lingue regionali sono sistemi linguistici «a parte» e indipendenti rispetto all'italiano, e quindi altre varietà, all'interno delle stesse, sono totalmente corrette.
In italiano, tuttavia, ti confermo la netta predominanza della forma _dobbiamo_.

Ciao!


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Invece _deviamo _nell'italiano lo trovo spontaneamente un po' "strano" anch'io.



In italiano esiste, nel presente di deviare .


----------

